# Any one used the Tamron SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD Lens for Canon



## CAP (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi Everyone.


I need to buy a cheap telephoto to take with me in the swamp that way if it breaks i not out much.  I don't want to take my Canon 500mm lens where i am going plus its heavy.



Tamron SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD Lens for Canon




I looking into getting this,  Hard to get its back ordered everywhere but i want to see if any had tried it.


Link to product at B AND H if you want to read specs.
Tamron SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD Lens for Canon AFA011C-700


----------



## sm4him (Jun 19, 2014)

480sparky and Kris (coastalconn) both have one, Nikon mount.

Everything I've seen produced by this lens, both Canon and Nikon mount, have convinced me that it is as good or better than the Sigma 150-500.

But&#8230;if indeed you *can't* get it in time for your trip, you might check into a used Sigma 150-500. My guess is there are probably some available right now for a pretty decent price, with people jumping on the Tamron.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Jun 19, 2014)

Man, I wish I could consider that a cheap throw away lens!
Jacaranda uses the lens in Canon mount, and it seems like great glass. This is his Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacarandaphotos/with/14108892949/

As SM said, there is also the Sigma 150-500, which will save you another $200-$300 or so. If you really want to go cheap, you can get the Sigma 70-300. I got mine new for around $150, and it has the added bonus of being able to do macro.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 19, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> Man, I wish I could consider that a cheap throw away lens!
> Jacaranda uses the lens in Canon mount, and it seems like great glass. This is his Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacarandaphotos/with/14108892949/
> 
> As SM said, there is also the Sigma 150-500, which will save you another $200-$300 or so. If you really want to go cheap, you can get the Sigma 70-300. I got mine new for around $150, and it has the added bonus of being able to do macro.



Oh right, I forgot Jaca had one too! Where IS that guy lately, anyway?

Just did a quick check; looks like $725 is about the cheapest price going on the Sigma 150-500 right now, at least from the major retailers like B&H, etc. (the $725 price was at keh). Might get one cheaper on your local Craigslist or on Ebay.

The 70-300 IS another option, but I'm assuming that since you're used to the 500mm, you're not willing to give up the extra 200mm reach.  If it were me, I'd probably go with the Sigma. Truth be told, I think the Tamron might be the slightly better lens, and I'll probably end up trading my Sigma out for the Tammy, BUT&#8230;if you're truly thinking that you could end up destroying it in the swamp, save yourself the extra $250-300 and get the Sigma. The IQ between the two is really, really close.  And if it DOES come through the swamp okay, well, you could always just sell it and recoup most if not all of your money.


----------



## CAP (Jun 19, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> Man, I wish I could consider that a cheap throw away lens!
> Jacaranda uses the lens in Canon mount, and it seems like great glass. This is his Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacarandaphotos/with/14108892949/
> 
> As SM said, there is also the Sigma 150-500, which will save you another $200-$300 or so. If you really want to go cheap, you can get the Sigma 70-300. I got mine new for around $150, and it has the added bonus of being able to do macro.




Well cheap compared to my 500mm Canon hehe.


But i am going to order one today.


----------

